# Whats your favourite cake or nibble with a coffee?



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

A bit of fun!

Every now and again for a treat & when my waistline allows it, i just adore an almond finger cake with an espresso. I find it just compliments the strong black coffee. been eating them for years! and you can dunk em'

Whats your favourite titbit with the black stuff?


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Classic almond biscotti every time for me,lush


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

My favourite is probably almond croissants, but don't have them very often due to lard reasons


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

My chocolate and raspberry tart goes down pretty well with a cuppa.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Marba toast..

Buttered toast,

Marmite

Slices of banana.

FABULOUS with an espresso!!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

A little chunk of high quality dark chocolate always goes down well..


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

At home i just have the espresso. If i go to Mrs. Athas in leeds i like a small chocolate truffle with my espresso and flat white! Only a pound and the chocolate used is single origin dark chocolate mmmmm


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Portugese tart or a chocolate brownie mmmm









(or that cake that jeebsy just posted up)


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> My chocolate and raspberry tart goes down pretty well with a cuppa.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


Wow...just looking at that and i'd have to loosen me belt


----------



## uma_bica (Mar 28, 2012)

Amaretti - they go really well with an espresso!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

for a coffee, i love those caramel waffle things that starbucks do (and you can buy them in lidl, B&M bargains etc).


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> My chocolate and raspberry tart goes down pretty well with a cuppa.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


Makes Homer Simpson dribbling noises at aforementioned food. Looks amazing


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Amaretti or a lotus biscuit for me, anyone bake their own biscuits/snacks on here?

jeebsy your tart looks delicious, that chocolate looks really dark:starving:


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

one or two of these










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pastel_de_nata


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Got to be cantuccini.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Vanilla cannoli.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> Vanilla cannoli.


Wife always has one of these at Cafe Corretto, Gloucester docks


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> Vanilla cannoli.


Mmm...cannoli,delizioso


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Almond croissant, cantuccini, panettone, and when I go to London a cannoli.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

rmcgandara said:


> one or two of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had these in Libson, they are the bomb!

Sadly the versions Ive tried over here are less delicious


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

There was a stand at the LCF of company looking for a distributer in this country handing out trays of hot natas with cinnamon sprinkled on top - amazing! There are several Portuguese patisseries in London, next time you come down I can tell you where they are.

I need something salty with coffee, especially espresso. Cheese, marmite on hot buttered toast etc. Although having said that a square of really good quality chocolate melts fantastically in the mouth after a coffee ...


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

There's proper Portuguese cafe near me I've been meaning to try - will have to order one or five of those natas, too


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm with Gary on a small bit of dark chocolate.

In the morning I quite enjoy a couple of those lotus biscuits with my cappuccino.


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

They have things called millionaire's shortbread truffles at Brew Lab in Edinburgh. - love those with a latte.


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

Not sure that it counts as a nibble but a small glass of good grappa goes down well with espresso!

Paul

(A single malt also does the trick!)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

With a moring cafe latte, a cornetti con crema, with the 11am (last chance for milk) cappuccino a canolli di scicilia and with the afternnon espresso machiatto and delicate almond Biscotti.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'll be serving strawberry tart with coffees after dinner tonight.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> I'll be serving strawberry tart with coffees after dinner tonight.


That looks wonderful, what time is dinner?


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Had these in Libson, they are the bomb!
> 
> Sadly the versions Ive tried over here are less delicious


Kaffeine Portuguese Tarts are lovely!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Seems almonds are very popular with coffee. Welsh cake i had today was pretty good as well.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Mrs came back from shopping at Asda today, they have started selling these little Italian sponge cakes from Balconi. 10 cakes for £1.

Yellow packed ones are perfect with dark espresso, the smell reminds me of Italian bars.

I seem to turning into a right Doris talking about cakes, will be talking about hair do's next


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

You'd be alright at the grindoff talking to our BBQ'er extraordinaire,big Ben,turns out he's a big Doris too,looool


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

People may disapprove but I love the Cafe Nero Cappuccino cake!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Bubba, looks like you will be on the BBQ come the day!!!


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Bubba, looks like you will be on the BBQ come the day!!!


Haha,better hold of handing over the cupcakes till he guarantees my safety then


----------



## chree (Feb 13, 2013)

You can't beat a nice freshly glazed plain doughnut!


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

I really enjoy a Baklava pastry with an espresso, sticky, sweet and often nutty. But have to go very careful with those as they go direct to the middle!

Also enjoy an piece of quality very dark chocolate.

Also pretty much any of the above!


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Lotus biscuit every time, you know, those caramelised Specoloo ones..... Great with an espresso or long/short black ;-)


----------



## steveg (Jun 30, 2013)

A French chocolate Madeline, made by "Bonne Mamman" and available in bags of 10 from Sainsburys.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Southpaw said:


>


Fantastic. Caffine not enough? Get into Crack Cake....it's a 'Class A' sponge!!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Riverhill Cafe in Glasgow do crack cookies...they were awfully moreish.


----------



## arjxh56 (Jun 29, 2013)

Either a good choclate or a nice pastry.... cinemen swirl was this mornings  .... MMMmmmmm


----------

